# DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2018)

Der DAFV, Deutschlands angeschlagener Dachverband, reicht eine Beschwerde vor der EU gegen Deutschland ein, so der Titel in diversen Medien und auch auf der hauseigenen Internetseite.

Streitpunkt:

Wasserkraft, fehlende Durchgängigkeit und das Sterben von Fischen im Zusammenhang (Wasserkraftfrischfisch-Bouletten) . Der DAFV macht sich Luft (vermeintlich?) und zeigt Engagement, bringt die Beschwerde direkt zur EU.

Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV dazu:



> „Nach jahrelangen Bemühungen sehen wir keine andere Möglichkeit, als eine Beschwerde bei der EU gegen Deutschland einzureichen. Wir können nicht länger stillschweigend zusehen, wie den Fischen in unseren Gewässern die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wird. Der guten Idee der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie aus dem Jahre 2000: „Vermeidung einer weiteren Verschlechterung sowie Schutz und Verbesserung des Zustands der aquatischen
> 
> Ökosysteme“ sind in Deutschland leider kaum Taten gefolgt. Es reicht nicht, die Verwaltung entsprechend den Flussgebietseinheiten neu zu organisieren, aber ansonsten die alte Politik fortzusetzen. Wir erreichen jetzt den dritten und damit letzten Bewirtschaftungszeitraum, das ist die letzte Möglichkeit für Deutschland wirksame Fortschritte in der Umsetzung zu erzielen. Bis im Jahr 2027 müssen die Ziele erreicht werden, danach drohen Vertragsstrafen. Aber so lange können wir und vor allem die Fische in unseren Gewässern diesen Zustand nicht hinnehmen.“



Quelle: https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaes...chen-eu-beschwerde-gegen-deutschland-ein.html

Weckt mich auf, falls es dazu schon einen Thread gab, ich bin gerade über das Statement und die Thematik gestolpert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Leider wieder als Naturschutzverband- eine Klage gegen Angelverbote oder das Baglimit wäre mal etwas für Angler gewesen. So wird nebenbei zwar die FISCHEREI bzw. die Fische erwähnt- die werden aber auch vom NABU und BUND in ihren Pressemeldungen erwähnt. Es geht nicht um Angler, sondern um den Fisch- bzw. Naturschutz.


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Leider wieder als Naturschutzverband- eine Klage gegen Angelverbote oder das Baglimit wäre mal etwas für Angler gewesen. So wird nebenbei zwar die FISCHEREI bzw. die Fische erwähnt- die werden aber auch vom NABU und BUND in ihren Pressemeldungen erwähnt. Es geht nicht um Angler, sondern um den Fisch- bzw. Naturschutz.



Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Trotzdem finde ich es aus anglerischer Sicht gut - auch als Angler ist mir der Naturschutz sehr wichtig.

Du hast aber schon Recht mit Deiner Kritik, dass der Verband sich bei anderen - uns Angler (und damit deren Mitglieder) betreffenden - Themen viel zu sehr zurück hält. Das ist schade und für mich nicht verständlich.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Ich bin schon positiv überrascht dass sie sich regen. Ob man das als Naturschützer oder Anglerverband macht ist erstmal zweitrangig für mich, Hauptsache die Knallköppe tun mal was anstatt sich tot zu stellen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Angler, sondern um den Fisch- bzw. Naturschutz.



Ohne Fische, keine Angler.
Natürlich sollte ein Interessenverband vorrangig für seine Mitglieder dastehen, keine Frage.

Wenn unsere Natur aber nach und nach "grundsaniert" wird und Lebewesen wie Fische immer weiter wegrationalisiert werden, brauch man sich um unser Hobby auch keine Gedanken mehr machen...das läuft dann irgendwann nur noch als Trockenübung oder virtuell ab....ich hoffe nur, das ich diesen Tag nicht mehr erleben werde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Wer an Flüssen angelt, kennt das ewige Problem der mangelnden Durchlässigkeit, besser er sieht es jeden Tag an den Fischgeschnetzel ...
er kennt das Problem der Überdüngung der Uferstreifen, besser er sieht die massenhaften toten Fische deswegen (die Überdüngung am Uferstreifen in Verbindung mit dem sauerstoffarmen Wassers aufgrund der Hitze läßt derzeit bei uns die Fische krepieren ... das Elend wollt ihr wirklich nicht sehen ... ein Sommergewitterschauer reicht zum Einspülen der trockenen überdüngten Erde ... )
und vieles mehr, was diese Verordnung für Angler wertvoll macht ...

 Wer diese Probleme als Naturschutzgedönse abtut, wird der Angelegenheit für Angler nicht gerecht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer diese Probleme als Naturschutzgedönse abtut, wird der Angelegenheit für Angler nicht gerecht.



Der Einwand, der DAFV würde sich nur um distanzierte Themen kümmern, die auch viele andere Interessengruppen vertreten, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Was fehlt, ist der klare Bezug zu Anglern und dieser nicht immer um drei Ecken, sondern klar formulierte Ziele, die auch anglerische Interessen wiederspiegeln. 

Wenn der DAFV sich nur für Pflege der Binnengewässer und Müll sammeln einsetzt, weißt du, wie man dann Endet?

Seasheppard für Binnengewässer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der DAFV sich nur für *Pflege der Binnengewässer und Müll sammeln* einsetzt, weißt du, wie man dann Endet?
> 
> Seasheppard für Binnengewässer.




Warum ziehst du dir denn so massiv den Schuh an, der hier letzthin wie auch heute verbandsvertretenden user  zugeschoben wurde bezüglich Nichtwissen und Wissenslücken ?


... wer die Maßnahmen, um die es hier geht, mit oben *fett* markiertem beschreibt, der reiht sich zu den Verbandsvertertern hier im Board ein ...


aber sicherlich liegt ja da nur ein Missverständnis hinsichtlich der Interpretation deiner Aussage meinerseits vor.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer diese Probleme als Naturschutzgedönse abtut, wird der Angelegenheit für Angler nicht gerecht.



Ich denke einfach mal, dass das wieder auf mein Posting abzielt! Ich habe es nicht als Naturschutzgedöns abgetan, sondern lediglich Kritik geäußert, dass man einfach mal wieder die Aufgaben des NABU und Co übernimmt. Würde Frau Dr. nur einmal etwas für Angler auf den Weg bringen, wäre meine Kritik sicherlich nur halb so laut.

Hoffentlich geht des Schuss nicht irgendwann nach hinten los, denn den Flüssen und den Fischen geht es verdammt schlecht in Deutschland- mal schauen ob da nicht bei die nächsten Angelverbote folgen. Ich sitze gerade am Thema CFP/ Freizeitfischerei und ich habe einmal mehr verdammt schlechte Laune, wenn ich die Auslegung der CFP durch die Bundesregierung so lese. Das ist nur noch Pippi Langstrumpf (ich mal mir die Welt...).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du dir denn so massiv den Schuh an, der hier letzthin wie auch heute verbandsvertretenden user  zugeschoben wurde bezüglich Nichtwissen und Wissenslücken ?
> 
> 
> ... wer die Maßnahmen, um die es hier geht, mit oben *fett* markiertem beschreibt, der reiht sich zu den Verbandsvertertern hier im Board ein ...
> ...



Ich hatte ursprünglich meinen Beitrag geschrieben gehabt, dort stand:

Das du wieder die Bockwurst spielst und auf Lars abzielst, weil du es in anderen Threads auch schon so zelebriert hast. Lass gut sein, hat jeder verstanden. Meine Message war Klipp und Klar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Lars,


zunächst, nicht gegen dich geschrieben, sondern da die Diskussion über Angler, Verband, Naturschutz gebracht und in Vorpostings genannt. Sachlich, nicht personifiziert


Wir ANGLER fordern schon lange Maßnahmen gegen die Kraftwerke, die alles zerschnetzeln, die Wasserbestände so regulieren, dass oberhalb des Stauwehrs das Wasser in der Hitze eben gestaut und unterhalb mit den Fischen wegtrocknet oder wegen zu wenig Fließgeschwindigkeit fischtödlich sauerstoffarm wird;
die Forderung von düngefreien Uferstreifen kommt von Anglern und Teichbesitzern


Die Forderung an den Stadtrat gegen den Kraftwerkbetreiber bei uns notfalls mit Klage vorzugehen habe ich mitgeschrieben und das weil ich Angler bin; ich bin weder Naturschützer im Geheimen noch bekennender Naturschützer und auch kein Verbandler


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Ich brauche nicht noch eine Naturschutzorganisation; 
wenn ich eine solche unterstützen will, finde ich genügend, auch genügend die das besser können und machen.

Ich brauche einen Anglerverband, der Anglerinteressen vertritt!
Dazu gehört sicherlich auch irgendwo Naturschutzgedöns, aber das steht in der Prioritätenliste nicht unter den Top 10 Themen, wenn man sich die Situation des Angelns in D anschaut.

Wenn ich meinen Wagen mit defekter Kopfdichtung in die Werkstatt bringe, ist es zwar schön, wenn sie auch den kaputten Blinker entdecken & reparieren, aber der primäre Auftrag ist ein Anderer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Wagen mit defekter Kopfdichtung in die Werkstatt bringe, ist es zwar schön, wenn sie auch den kaputten Blinker entdecken & reparieren, aber der primäre Auftrag ist ein Anderer.



zunächst:
  Wenn mein Blinker kakutt ist und ich einen neuen brauche, ist mir egal, wer in repariert, nur muss sich endlich einer finden.

Zur Werkstatt:

 Und dein Auftrag in der Werkstatt muss nicht meiner sein; schade, dass deiner nicht bearbeitet werden kann, aber neide mir meinen nicht, wenn der wenigstens gesehen wird ...

 Aber wieso und womit unterstütze ich denn den Helfer?


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich brauche einen Anglerverband, der Anglerinteressen vertritt!
> Dazu gehört sicherlich auch irgendwo Naturschutzgedöns, aber das steht in der Prioritätenliste nicht unter den Top 10 Themen, wenn man sich die Situation des Angelns in D anschaut.



Der BUND gibt einen Gewässerbericht raus, indem die Erfolge im Gewässerschutz u.a. durch Aussperren von Badegästen, Wassersport, Angeln und Fischbesatz angepriesen werden. Der Erhalt der Fischerei auf möglichst großen Gewässerflächen durch anglerfreundlichen Naturschutz ist die oberste Priorität eines Angerverbands denn das Angeln lebt vom Wasser und vom Fisch.
Setzkescher, C&R, ich sag jetzt mal polemisch "Anglergedöns" ist angesichts des Zugangs zum Gewässer eher zweitrangig, wenn es um die Grundsatzfrage, Angeln ja oder nein, geht.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Erhalt der Fischerei auf möglichst großen Gewässerflächen durch anglerfreundlichen Naturschutz ist die oberste Priorität eines Angerverbands


Richtig.
Und was hat der Bundesverband damit zu tun? #c
Reine Sache der Landesverbände.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Nein. Warum sollen sich alle Landesverbände mit zig Problemen rumärgern, die einmalig auf Bundesebene gelöst oder zumindest für alle Bundesländer angeglichen werden sollten?
Soll jeder LV eine eigene EU-Beschwerde einreichen?


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, das ich diesen Tag nicht mehr erleben werde.



2025.....

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Warum sollen sich alle Landesverbände mit zig Problemen rumärgern, die einmalig auf Bundesebene gelöst oder zumindest für alle Bundesländer angeglichen werden sollten?


 Du schmeißt hier wild Themen durcheinander.
Hier geht es um die WRRL, ein reines Naturschutzthema.
Das hat sekundär natürlich was mit Angeln zu tun. Aber ein BV sollte zunächst mal seine primären Aufgaben erledigen und sich dann um Nebenkriegsschauplätze kümmern.

Mit dem Zugang zu Gewässern hat das doch nix zu tun, das ist i.d.R. Bundesländer-Baustelle, damit sind die LVs dran - und auch aus DAFV-Sicht nur die LVs.

Und selbst wenn: Bei den Angelverboten, wo der DAFV Gesprächspartner war oder wäre, hat er vollständig versagt. Wer möchte diesen Laden als seinen Interessenvertreter haben, wenn es um das Wasser vor der eigenen Haustür geht.
Ich nicht, mein LV nicht (sogar obwohl Mitglied im BV) & du bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

@Laichzeit

Die Umsetzung liegt bei den Bundesländern und beim Bund; Ansprechpartner bei der EU ist der Bund alleinig. Die Bundesregierung ist in der EU verantwortlich, z.B. wird diese wegen mangelnder Durchführung angemahnt.

Der Bund führt zum Beispiel die Priorisierung der Durchführung der Maßnahmen durch und sorgt für die Enddabstimmung einer Maßnahme.

Bei der Durchlässigkeit der Gewässer ist zur Durchführung das Bundesland zuständig, bei Bundeswasserstr. der Bund.
Der Bund sieht ausdrücklich die Notwendigkeit der Durchlässigkeit der Gewässer für Fischwanderwege.
Es sind verschiedene Interessengruppen und Nutzergruppen somit betroffen, eben auch Angler.
Was immer wieder in Diskussionen verwechselt oder unzulässig vermischt wird, ist die WRRL und Natura2000. Diesbezüglich gab es im AB schon eien Thread, der ideologisch unvoreingenomme durchaus aufklären kann und wird.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



gründler schrieb:


> 2025.....
> 
> |wavey:






Hoffentlich nicht...wäre mir eindeutig zu früh|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> zunächst:
> Wenn mein Blinker kakutt ist und ich einen neuen brauche, ist mir egal, wer in repariert, nur muss sich endlich einer finden



Und da ist das Problem- würden die Werkstätten wie die Verbände arbeiten, würden wir alle Fußgänger sein. Da würde es dann nämlich bereits bei der Reparatur des Blinkers aufhören. 

Wenn Du in die Werkstatt gehst und einen Liter 5W30 kaufen möchtest, der aber nur Rapsöl wegen der Umwelt hat, wäre das schön für die Umwelt, würde Dir und Deinem Auto nicht helfen. Dann würdest Du vermutlich verlangen, dass er Dir Öl besorgt, dass für Dein Auto passend ist. Dein Auto soll nmlich fahren, weil Du damit zur Arbeit musst. Umweltschutz ist dann nicht Deine Aufgabe und auch nicht die der Werkstatt- sondern der Fahrzeughersteller. Will sagen, jeder hat seine Aufgaben und seine Auftraggeber, die ihn nämlich für die Dienstleistung bezahlen. Wer die gewünschte Leistung nicht erbringen kann, wird in der freien Wirtschaft nicht überleben. Bei Anglerverbänden gibt es leider keinen Wettbewerb...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Das mit dem Blinker hat Kati gesagt, und wenn der eben repariert wird, mag es mir recht sein. Das sagte ich.

Wenn der Verband mit seiner Beschwerde in diesem Fall meine Interessen vertritt, mag es mir recht sein, das nehme ich gerne hin.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn der Verband mit seiner Beschwerde in diesem Fall meine Interessen vertritt, mag es mir recht sein, das nehme ich gerne hin.



Er vertritt nicht Deine Interessen! Der DAFV hat seit Jahren nur das eine Thema und spielt diesen Ball (wenig erfolgreich) aus. Schön, wenn es zu Deinen Vorstellungen passt. Sollte aber sicherlich nicht der Schwerpunkt eines Anglerverbandes sein und es sind auch nicht Deine Interessen.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen- das ist der persönliche Kampf von Frau Dr., den sie sich von Anglern bezahlen lässt. Das ist doch der einzige Arbeitsnachweis seit 2013 von ihr!


----------



## Wegberger (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Hallo,


und das ganze ist doch wieder mal eine Posse.

Ich habe hier an der Rur das mit der WRRL etwas verfolgt .... 2011 wurden runde Tische gemeisselt und alle Betroffenen zugesichert, dass ohne freiwillige Zustimmung nichts negatives am Status Quo geschieht.

Kein Bauer, kein Ortsansässiger hatte Lust einen renaturierten Fluss mit seinen Unwegbarkeiten vor der Haustüre zu haben und 2026 ist ja noch weit.

Ich denke Wasserkraftbetreiber haben das ebenso geregelt, wobei ich hier jetzt nicht drauf geachtet habe.

Was interessieren Lokalpolitiker die Landesebene, der Bund oder die EU .... einen Sch**ssdreck.

Jetzt hier die große Nummer als Beschwerde bei der EU zu schieben ist eine reine Alibiveranstaltung.

Vor 10 Jahren hätte man konstruktiv und vehement seinen doch so großen Einfluss auf Politik und Gesellschaft einbringen müssen.

Nein, der DAFV kommt immer aus der Versenkung, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist und die Messe schon lange gelesen wurde .... und das versuchen sie dann noch ihren Jüngern als großartigen Aktionismus zu verkaufen.

 Es ist einfach nur peinlich. 

Schaut euch mal den Elbe Thread an, da kann man sehen wie Nabu, Bund die Messe gerade lesen und die Angelverbote mit allen Mitteln versuchen umzusetzen .... und was machen die Angler - die versuchen verzweifelt mit kleine Gläsern Wasser eine Flächenbrand einzudämmen. Und die Verbände ?

P.S.: Thomas und Kathi hatten das Thema glaube ich schon vor drei Jahren hier mal gebracht.


----------



## smithie (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Es wäre einfach schonmal viel gewonnen, wenn die bestehenden Verbände nicht ständig behaupten würden, die Anglerschaft zu vertreten.


Gibt's da eigentlich keine Interventionsmöglichkeit?
Ich kann mich doch auch nicht hinstellen und sagen, ich vertrete alle Autofahrer in Deutschland, auch wenn das nachweislich nicht stimmt?!


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Das ist wieder so ne Leuchturmaktion! Seht alle her!

Ohne weiteres und zwar intensives begleitendes Engagement für die Erhaltung, Sicherung und das Eintreten von Anglerinteressen inklusive Abschaffung von Beeinträchtigungen kann so etwas nämlich schnell wie bei anderen "Renaturierungsmassnahmen" dazuführen, dass das Angeln im Anschluß verboten wird.

Da es an diesem breiten Auftreten und der Weitsicht fehlt, ist das in der Folge nichts wert!


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der einzige Arbeitsnachweis seit 2013 von ihr!


 Neinneinnein, da muss ich dich korrigieren!


Als Arbeitsnachweis für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat sie auch noch den von ihr geschriebenen _Leser_brief an die Süddeutsche aufgeführt, der ja aber leider nicht gedruckt wurde...


:m


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so ne Leuchturmaktion! Seht alle her!



Diese EU-Beschwerde ist formell richtig und bringt gute Punkte auf, wo Deutschland bei der Umsetzung der WRRL versagt. Das wird rechtlich geprüft und zieht im besten Fall ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren nach sich, so wie hier.
https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/101...e-against-germany-over-nitrate-pollution.html
https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/12638/germany-violates-the-nitrates-directive-eu-court-ruling.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese EU-Beschwerde ist formell richtig und bringt gute Punkte auf, wo Deutschland bei der Umsetzung der WRRL versagt.



Darum geht es nicht! Der DAFV hat aber anscheinend nur noch diese eine Aufgabe. Frau Dr. war von Beginn an nur an diesem Thema interessiert und nicht an Anglern oder dem Angeln!

Sie hat weder vom Angeln noch von Anglern Ahnung.

Das Risiko/ die Gefahr bei der WRRL sehe ich in zwei Fragen, die in Zusammenhang mit der Einhaltung der WRRL u.a. von der grünen Liga, WWF, NABU,DNR und BUND immer wiederöffentlich gestellt werden:

1. Wieviel Tourismus verträgt die Natur?
2. Naturnutzer und WRRL- passt das zusammen?

Welche Ziele verfolgt also der DAFV hier? Die Einhaltung der WRRL zu erreichen und dabei das Angeln (wie ansonsten ja auch meistens) zu vergessen bzw. an zweiter Stelle platzieren oder diesen Kampf für Angler zu führen? Gerade den zweiten Gedanken von mir finde ich in keiner Aussage des DAFV zu diesem Thema im Fokus der Arbeit. Das macht mich nachdenklich.

Jetzt schließe ich den Kreis und wiederhole mich. Frau Dr. interssiert sich Null für Angler, aber für den Naturschutz- welche Ziele verfolgt Frau Dr. denn? Sind das die Ziele des DAFV?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Denkt man über die Headline vom DAFV aber genauer nach, dürfte klar sein, das man seinen Namen reinwaschen will. Fernab vom Anglerboard geht in den Medien/Internetseiten nur die Message vom Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft und das böse, seinen Pflichten nicht Nachkommenden Deutschland durch. Woher kenne ich das? (AFD, Medien, Politikseiten gegen Regierung, Stammtisch). Das passt zum momentan Hass auf die Politik. Genauso sammelt man auch Stimmen, wenn man Kormoran in seine Berichterstattung 24/7 streut. Hauptsache Polarisieren.



> *Angler* reichen EU-Beschwerde gegen Deutschland ein



Denn Kleben bleibt nur, was sich aggressiv verkaufen lässt. Mir sieht das nach gutem Marketing in die Richtung der Sanierung vom Image aus. Klar Thematisch steckt da eine Idee hinter, aber diese "Neu" gefundene Art und Weise riecht mit eher nach kalkulierter Offensive.


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> welche Ziele verfolgt Frau Dr. denn?



Einer großen Industrie die uns für das danach, noch Kopfschmerztabletten verkauft........


#h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen- das ist der persönliche Kampf von Frau Dr.



Mögen deine Ansichten sein und ich respektiere dies durchaus..sehen aber auch nicht alle so.

Einerseits wird bis aufs Blut gemeckert wenn nichts passiert, auf der anderen Seite wird jeder kleine Schritt genauso in der Luft zerrissen, der gegangen wird.


Wenns dir nur ums Angeln geht, dann geh halt angeln...genauso wie 99% aller Angler auch, solange es noch möglich ist.
Einschränkungen werden wir nunmal hinnehmen müssen, ob nun durch Baglimit oder durch Natura2000....und von letzterem sind alle Bürger betroffen, nicht nur die paar Angler!!

Gerade wenns um Natura 2000 geht, sind Angler doch nur ein Sandkorn im großen Haufen, dann darf auch Fiffi nicht mehr Gassi gehen.
Und gerade bei dieser Geschichte intervenieren die Verbände seit längerem, sonst wären diverse Geschichten wie alle 500 Elbmeter Betretungsverbot schon lange gesetzlich verankert.
Das zb dies seit einiger Zeit vom Tisch ist, ist auch den Verbänden zu verdanken, dazu muß man es nicht an die dicke Glocke hängen....interessiert die Bevölkerung doch eh nicht, die meckert erst, wenns Kind im Brunnen liegt.


Der gemeine Michel will nur seinem Hobby fröhnen aber nichts dafür aktiv tun...aber gern alles in der Luft zerreißen was ihm nachher nicht passt.
Wenns nicht so wäre, hätten wir auch ne ordentliche Interessenvertretung (egal ob auf Landes-oder Bundesebene) und das nicht erst seit wenigen Jahren.

Das ist Realität und daran wird sich so schnell auch nix ändern, solange nicht gemeinsam an einem Strang gezogen wird.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Lars:


> Welche Ziele verfolgt also der DAFV hier?


Kann recht schnell und einfach beantwortet werden, vgl. Satzung des DAFV [1]:

"[..] Zweck des Verbandes ist die *Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer* *und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme*, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes."



> Die Einhaltung der WRRL zu erreichen und dabei das Angeln (wie ansonsten ja auch meistens) zu vergessen bzw. an zweiter Stelle platzieren oder diesen Kampf für Angler zu führen?


Angeln darf nicht an 1. Stelle stehen (Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit / Verlust des Status anerkannter Naturschutzverband).



> Frau Dr. interssiert sich Null für Angler, aber für den Naturschutz- welche Ziele verfolgt Frau Dr. denn? Sind das die Ziele des DAFV?


Ja, Naturschutz ist primäres Ziel, Angeln nicht. Der DAFV wurde von den Landesverbänden in dieser Form als Dachverband konstruiert.

--

[1] Satzung des DAFV, https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV-Satzung.pdf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einschränkungen werden wir nunmal hinnehmen müssen, ob nun durch Baglimit oder durch Natura2000....und von letzterem sind alle Bürger betroffen, nicht nur die paar Angler!!
> 
> Gerade wenns um Natura 2000 geht, sind Angler doch nur ein Sandkorn im großen Haufen, dann darf auch Fiffi nicht mehr Gassi gehen.



Und das ist schlicht falsch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lars:
> Kann recht schnell und einfach beantwortet werden, vgl. Satzung des DAFV [1]:
> 
> "[..] Zweck des Verbandes ist die *Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer* *und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme*, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes."
> ...



Echt nett, dass Du uns das noch einmal vor Augen führst #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Welche Ziele verfolgt also der DAFV hier? Die Einhaltung der WRRL zu erreichen und dabei das Angeln (wie ansonsten ja auch meistens) zu vergessen bzw. an zweiter Stelle platzieren oder diesen Kampf für Angler zu führen? Gerade den zweiten Gedanken von mir finde ich in keiner Aussage des DAFV zu diesem Thema im Fokus der Arbeit. Das macht mich nachdenklich.




In dem verlinkten Artikel des DAFV stehen durchaus Fische im Vordergrund
Auszüge:
"Der DAFV will die Missstände nicht länger hinnehmen, Happach-Kasan: „Nach jahrelangen Bemühungen sehen wir keine andere Möglichkeit, als eine Beschwerde bei der EU gegen Deutschland einzureichen. Wir können nicht länger stillschweigend zusehen, wie den Fischen in unseren Gewässern die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wird."

In der Beschwerde sind die Misstände der Durchlässigkeit der Gewässer deutlich beschrieben und durch Untersuchungen, wie z.B. wieviele Fische nicht getötet werden, belegt.
Konkret werden u.a. Fischaustiegshilfen usw. um Fischbestände zu erhalten gefordert.


Sicherlich ist das Wort "Angler" explizit nicht erwähnt, aber das  Aufgeführte, deckungsgleich oft mit schon lange auch hier im Board von Anglern geforderten Massnahmen für Angler, ist für Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

NABU, BUND, DNR und Co schreiben auch von Fischen- sind das auch Verbände, die für Angler arbeiten?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und das ist schlicht falsch!



Überzeuge mich vom Gegenteil...Pronto bitte!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Überzeuge mich vom Gegenteil...Pronto bitte!!!



Binnensee Großenbrode!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Schön ausgewichen..du unterstellst mir Falschaussagen zu verbreiten und kannst selbst keine Gegenargumente vorbringen, die dies stichhaltig untermauern.


Ich wohne in einem BL, welches wie kein anderes von Natura2000 betroffen ist, durch welches einer der größten Ströme Deutschlands fließt und in weiten Teilen durch Natura2000 betroffen sein wird.
Und du holst als Gegenargument nen einzelnen Binnensee raus, der im Vergleich dazu nullkommagarnix darstellt? |rolleyes

Sorry, aber ab dem Punkt wirds albern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Ich denke albern wird es bei Dir mitten in der Pampa! Du schreibst von Hunden die ausgesperrt werden, wenn Angler ausgesperrt werden. Ich empfehle Dir die Lektüre der entsprechenden Rechtsgrundlagen. Dann wirst Du Begriffe wie "Störwirkung", "Erhaltungszustand", "Lebensraum" etc. finden. 

Gerne darfst Du mir aber die Stelle in einer Verordnung aufzeigen, die Deine Aussage untermauert. Ich lerne gerne dazu!

Verordnungen lesen kann (fast) jeder, jedoch hapert es oft am "lesen und verstehen"....

Deine Aussage bedeutet demnach, dass wenn Angeln verboten ist, einfach alles verboten ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*

Lese dir einfach mal die Natura2000-Planungen entlang der Elbe in Sachsen-Anhalt durch....bin mir sicher, du weist wo du suchen must.
Alternativ mal dies hier von vorn bis hinten lesen, da stehts übrigens auch was bei uns kommen soll.


Es geht nicht nur ums Angeln bei Natura2000...es geht um viel mehr dabei.
Wenns nur ums Angeln ginge, wären solche Ideen wie alle 500m eines jeden Elbkilometers hier überhaupt keiner Rede wert.
Das ließe sich viel einfacher lösen, wozu gibts wohl Pachtverträge.

Nein, es geht hier um komplette Betretungsverbote, nicht nur für Angler, sondern für jederman, egal ob Viehwirt oder Spaziergänger mit Fiffi.
Das bissl Angelei ist da nur ein Sandkorn im großen Ganzen...die Natur soll sich selbst überlassen werden, ohne jegliche Zivilisation.
Es gibt hier genug Orte die direkt in diesen Gebieten liegen, wo neben Anglern auch Bauern ihr Vieh halten, ihre Äcker bestellen, wo Schafhirte die sehr wichtigen Elbwiesen kurz halten, wo Deiche eine äußerst wichtige Aufgabe haben die es zu pflegen gilt etc. etc.

All dies wird dann nicht mehr möglich sein und zwar auf kilometerlanger Sicht entlang der Elbe.
Und damit ist auch nicht nur die Elbe selbst betroffen, sondern auch das umliegende Land, die vielen Ortschaften direkt am Fluss usw.
Vorallem im Bereich des Jerichower Landes wird es verstärkt kommen und da werkerlt nicht nur der LVA dagegen, da sitzen noch ganz andre mit im Boot.
Das Kommen läßt sich nicht verhindern, lediglich der Umfang läßt sich noch begradigen.

Und jetzt behaupte nochmal das Natura2000 nur die Angler aussperren will und ich Falschaussagen hier tätige.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und jetzt behaupte nochmal das Natura2000 nur die Angler aussperren will und ich Falschaussagen hier tätige.



Ich denke Du hast Dir den falschen ausgesucht! Natura 2000 ist eine Gefahr, das streite ich nicht ab und denke, dass ich da ganz gut im Thema bin. Aber schreibe doch nicht, dass Natura2000 alle aussperrt. Wir beobachten doch immer häufiger, dass einseitig Naturnutzer und in erster Linie Angler ausgesperrt werden. Da kannst Du doch nicht kommen und behaupten, dass Natura2000 alle aussperrt. Das war mein Kritikpunkt. Mich nörgelst Du wegen dem Binnensee Großenbrode an und bringst hier selber nur Beispiele. Ich dachte Du kommst jetzt mit einer mir unbekannten rechtlichen Grundlage. Je nach Erhaltungsziel werden Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen und bei Gewässern sind das zuerst grundsätzlich wir Angler. Ich kann Dir einige Beispiele nennen, wo nur Angler ausgesperrt wurden und alle anderen weiterhin fleißig unterwegs sind. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich denke ich beende das Thema hier. Lese Dich erst einmal ein...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur ums Angeln bei Natura2000...es geht um viel mehr dabei...
> ...
> Und jetzt behaupte nochmal das Natura2000 nur die Angler aussperren will und ich Falschaussagen hier tätige.



Wichtig, bei Natura2000 in Deutschland und auch nicht in allen Bundesländern gleich. An sich fordert Natura2000 keine generellen Angel- oder Betretungsverbote.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wichtig, bei Natura2000 in Deutschland und auch nicht in allen Bundesländern gleich. An sich fordert Natura2000 keine generellen Angel- oder Betretungsverbote.



Die rechtliche Grundlage ist überall die selbe! Nur die Umsetzung ist abhängig vom zu schützenden Gebiet. Daraus resultieren dann unterschiedliche Beschränkungen. Es gibt halt leider auch sehr grün angehauchte Behörden, die mehr verbieten und andere Regionen, wo man entspannter an das Thema rangeht. Sitzt in der unteren Naturschutzbehörde ein Vorsitzender des NABU Ortsverbandes wird es eng für uns Angler...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAFV reicht Beschwerde vor EU ein*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wichtig, bei Natura2000 in Deutschland und auch nicht in allen Bundesländern gleich. An sich fordert Natura2000 keine generellen Angel- oder Betretungsverbote.


Vollkommen richtig, unter den Forderungen steht dies nicht. Für uns als Nutzer, und damit meine ich nicht nur Angler, zählen letztlich aber nur die Beschlüsse, denn die quartieren uns regional mehr oder weniger aus.
Und um dies weitmöglichst zu verhindern, stemmen sich nicht grad wenige dagegen, bei uns u.a. auch der LAV, VDSF usw.
Ist eh Ländersache, da brauchs kein BV für, egal wie toll er auch sein mag.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

